# Heat works, but ac, and no blower for ac



## TJCV21017 (7 mo ago)

Hello,

My heat system works with the fan, however, the ac system does not work, and the fan doesnt work with ac system, nor does it in (on) position on thermostat, however, i can turn the fan on manually by a switch inside the furnace door, and i can push the contactor in by hand on the ac unit and everything works that way, so it seems the thermostat isnt engaging the air or fan, but i bypassed the thermostat and crossed the hot to the fan and the hot to the ac and nothing still worked, ive replaced the transformer, ive replaced the relay, i am out of ideas, i cannot find a fuse anywhere, this is an old mobile home furnace, any tips would be appreciated!


----------

